# Which would be the best uni to attend for master's in economics?



## TheInternational (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm very interested in the idea of attending university in Victoria specifically for a master's in economics or related field. I know Uni Melb is a good school overall, but are there universities which are known to have especially good economics programs? I've been researching but can't seem to find an answer for this.

Any tips are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## annieng (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if you are also interested in study in Sydney. The Macquarie University in Sydney is also a very good & famous for their business/economic courses.


----------

